# networkmanager 0.9.10.1_pre20141101: WLAN defekt [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich seit längerem keine Probleme mit Updates hatte kommt jetzt das.

Gestern hab ich noch auf die Schnelle upgedatet und mit oben genannten Version geht ein WLAN nicht mehr.

Es kommt ein Hinweis, dass sich mit der neuen Version vom NetworkManager irgendwas mit dem Modemmanager geändert hat, weil da von Upstream seit 100 Jahren oder so kein Update mehr kam und man solle jetzt lieber was anders verwenden.

Irgendwas in der Art. Muss das die Tage nochmal probieren. Hatte nicht länger drüber nachgedacht, da ich dachte das ich die Modemmanager-Funktionalität sowieso nicht bräuchte. Jedenfalls wars danach kaputt. 

Leider hats mir bei Downgrade dann auch noch die das policykit verbogen, da ich wegen Optimus keinen KDM verwende und so ne spezial Konfig benötige. 

An dieser Stelle Danke an Nvidia! Linus hat da Recht. Außerdem ein Danke an den glorreichen Erfinder des policykit.

Also sollte das bei Euch auch passieren, erst mal downgraden!

----------

## hafgan

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... upgedatet und mit oben genannten Version geht ein WLAN nicht mehr.
> 
> Hatte nicht länger drüber nachgedacht, da ich dachte das ich die Modemmanager-Funktionalität sowieso nicht bräuchte.
> ...

 

Konnte ich jetzt nicht bestätigen. Bau doch networkmanager ohne ppp und ohne modemmanager (Useflags).

Auch das mit der Optimuskarte. Ich habe auch eine und brauche keine besondere Kconfig (außer eben Hybridkarte aktiviert) und verwende KDM. Vielleicht hat sich da was in der letzten Zeit getan und vieles ist einfacher geworden?

----------

## tazinblack

Nachdem ich jetzt etwas mehr Zeit hatte hab ich das mal näher untersucht.

Liegt wohl daran:

```
* Messages for package net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.10.1_pre20141101:

 * Ifnet plugin is now disabled because of it being unattended

 * and unmaintained for a long time, leading to some unfixed bugs

 * and new problems appearing. We will now use upstream 'keyfile'

 * plugin.

 * Because of this, you will likely need to reconfigure some of

 * your networks. To do this you can rely on Gnome control center,

 * nm-connection-editor or nmtui tools for example once updated

 * NetworkManager version is installed.

 * 

 * You seem to use 'ifnet' plugin in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

 * Since it won't be used, you will need to stop setting ifnet plugin there.

 * 

 * You have psk-flags=1 setting in above files, you will need to

 * either reconfigure affected networks or, at least, set the flag

 * value to '0'.
```

Und das hab ich bisher verwendet. 

Da ich KDE nutze hab ich mir jetzt plasma-nm installiert.

Aber ganz durchblicken tue ich noch nicht. 

Hab jetzt in der Menüleiste nachdem ich ein Miniprogramm hinzugefügt habe so ein Netzwerksymbol. Kabelgebunden funktioniert das auch.

Wenn man drauf klickt zeigt er das WLAN Symbol und nen Flieger an. Steht wohl für WLAN an/aus und Flugmodus an/aus. 

Leider geht WLAN nicht und Flugmodus scheint bei Aktivierung auch nichts zu tun. 

Rechts gibts noch nen Schraubenschlüssel. Wenn man dort klickt kommt der Verbindungseditor.

Aber anzeigen, welche WLANs verfügbar sind tut der dann auch nicht. 

Irgendwie falle ich mit meinem Notebook immer rein was WLAN angeht. 

Erst hab ich WICD genutzt, was jetzt nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird, dann jetzt das ifnet Plugin. 

WICD war ganz ok, bis ich IPv4 IPv6 dualstack anfing. Das IFnet Plugin war auch gut zu verwenden. 

Und jetzt wieder von vorn.

Tipps sind herzlich willkommen!

----------

## hafgan

Ja, so siehts bei mir auch aus.

WLAN mit Haken, Flugzeug ohne Haken

Wenn man auf den grünen runden Pfeil klickt, sucht und listet er die verfügbaren WLAN Netze auf.

Startet denn der networkmanager richtig?  Restarte doch den NetworkManager mal und schau was in den Logs steht .... Mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein.

----------

## tazinblack

Ich krieg noch ne Meldung, dass der Modemmanager keinen Support für zwei devices hat.

Sind nach PCI Adresse die beiden Netzwerkkarten?!?

Aber auf der Console sieht man beide Netzwerkadapter mit "ifconfig -a": eno1 wlo1.

WLAN lässt sich nicht aktivieren wenn man drauf klickt.

Das Kernelmodul für die WLAN Karte ist geladen.

Ich könnts mal direkt in den Kernel bauen, aber das sollte doch als Modul auch gehen.

```
eno1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.33.45  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.33.255

        inet6 <IPv6>  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 <IPv6>  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether <MAC>  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 15604  bytes 13095258 (12.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 14822  bytes 1914183 (1.8 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 22  bytes 1100 (1.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 22  bytes 1100 (1.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlo1: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether <MAC>  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## tazinblack

ok, habs gefunden.

Natürlich installiert ein neuer Networkmanager auch wieder neue polkit Regeln.

Nachdem ich die wieder angepasst habe, funktioniert mein WLAN auch wieder wie es soll.

Allerdings gibts nach wie vor kein WPS  :Sad: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *hafgan wrote:*   

> Auch das mit der Optimuskarte. Ich habe auch eine und brauche keine besondere Kconfig (außer eben Hybridkarte aktiviert) und verwende KDM. Vielleicht hat sich da was in der letzten Zeit getan und vieles ist einfacher geworden?

 

Hab ich mit KDM letztes Jahr nicht hinbekommen.

Das hat mit dem Modesetting nicht geklappt. 

Was meinst Du mit Hybridkarte aktiviert?

Ich melde mich an der Textconsole an und hab dann ne angepasste .xinitrc:

```
xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0

xrandr --auto

exec startkde
```

Außerdem prüfe ich in der .profile des Users von welcher tty die Anmeldung kommt und starte ggf. dann KDE:

```
 if [ `ps -ef | grep $$ | awk '{ print $2 " " $6 }' | grep $$ | grep -c tty1` -eq 1 ] && startx &
```

----------

## hafgan

Im Kernel gibts diese Einstellung:

```
Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support (VGA_SWITCHEROO)

CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO:

Many laptops released in 2008/9/10 have two GPUs with a multiplexer

to switch between them. This adds support for dynamic switching when

X isn't running and delayed switching until the next logoff. This

feature is called hybrid graphics, ATI PowerXpress, and Nvidia

HybridPower.
```

Damit hats dann relativ problemlos geklappt. Dazu bumblebeed und bbswitch. 

(Eigentlich sind alle Probleme die ich bisher hatte Kconfig Probleme!) Spezielle Regeln/Skripte wie Du sie erstellst habe ich nicht. Alles out of the box (soweit ich mich jetzt erinnere).

KDM lass ich immer übers System als Dienst (/etc/init.d/xdm  mit startkde oder neuerdings über systemd) starten. Das mache ich nicht manuell, da ich immer kdm will.

----------

## tazinblack

So wollte ich das auch. Aber wie gesagt hab ich lange dran gebastelt bis es lief und KDM ging nicht.

Die Geschichte mit NVIDIA Hybrid Power war glaub ich noch der Vorgänger von Optimus. 

Am liebsten wäre mir, man könnte die GPU auf der CPU im BIOS einfach abschalten und nur die geforce verwenden.

Leider gibt das das BIOS nicht her.

Laut dem Arch Wiki geht es mit dem nvidia Treiber nur über bumblebee und damit hatte ich damals auch viel ohne Erfolg experimentiert.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA_Optimmus

Aber jetzt geht ja auch alles wieder.

Ich muss halt nächstes Mal wieder an die polkit actions denken!

[note_to_self]Don't forget to modify polkit actions![/note_to_self]

----------

## hafgan

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Am liebsten wäre mir, man könnte die GPU auf der CPU im BIOS einfach abschalten und nur die geforce verwenden.
> 
> Leider gibt das das BIOS nicht her.
> 
> 

 

Das wollte ich auch, aber geht bei mir auch nicht.   :Mad: 

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Laut dem Arch Wiki geht es mit dem nvidia Treiber nur über bumblebee und damit hatte ich damals auch viel ohne Erfolg experimentiert.
> 
> 

 

Out of the box: Nach dem boot hört man noch kurz den Lüfter der nVidia, dann geht Lüfter und Kontroll-LED aus. Wie gesagt, bumblebeed + bbswitch  und als daemon starten lassen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Am liebsten wäre mir, man könnte die GPU auf der CPU im BIOS einfach abschalten und nur die geforce verwenden.
> 
> Leider gibt das das BIOS nicht her.

 

Das wirst du bei neueren Geräten auch nie wieder finden.

Die ersten Geräte mit zwei GPU's hatten einen Multiplexer der den Monitor von einer GPU auf die andere umschalten konnte. Aber da es billiger ist auf einen solchen Multiplexer zu verzichten wird bei neueren Geräten der ganze Output der diskreten Grafikkarte einfach durch die integrierte gejagt. Das bedeutet natürlich das die integrierte nie ganz abgeschaltet werden kann weil sonst der Monitor kein Bild mehr bekommt.

Hier noch ein Bild dazu: https://shschmid.dyndns.ch/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=3cd15f541e73890d7abaf7121d80ce9c

Ganz nach dem Motto: Geiz ist Geil...

----------

